# Problem with the safety lever



## lab (Jul 28, 2012)

I was cleaning my 380 for the first time. The safety lever has move in the down position and can not get it to move back to the correct position. Need help


----------



## lab (Jul 28, 2012)

Fix it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You might want to check out some of the Bersa forums like Bersa chat or something. Any of the Bersas I had always seemed to have a stiff safety lever, but in time seemed to get a "little" smoother with use.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In your cleaning process, did you remove the safety lever? Did you remove the firing pin?
Did you remove _anything_ from the slide?


----------

